# بماذا أعمل؟ خريجة كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة حلب !!!



## Eng-Faten (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا خريجة كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة حلب 2008‎-2009‎ولكن مع الأسف إلى الآن لم أجد عمل مع أني أستطيع العمل على اوتوكاد و سوليد وورك وانسز....انصحوني بماذا يمكن أن أعمل؟ وكيف أستطيع أن أستمر بما تعلمت دون أن أنسى؟


----------



## engineer sameer (17 فبراير 2010)

أفضل عمل لك هو العمل في مكاتب التصميم الهندسي.


----------



## بن الميكانيك (17 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اولا اشكر ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
على قبولهم لي كعضو في الملتقى واشكر كل من ساهم في نجاح هذا الملتقى 
واقول لاختي المهندسه حاولي تمارسي التصميم والاعمال الهندسية 
وياليت تحاولي تساعديناء نحن كطلاب نحتاج مساعدتك 
وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحم:20:ة الله​


----------



## شريف ميهوب (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخت العزيزة 

أولاً تحياتي لكل اهل سوريا عامة واهل حلــب خاصة ولقد تشرفت بقضاء أجمل فترة في حياتي في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة حلب عام 2006 وذلك من خلال برنامج التبادل الطلابي بين الجامعات السورية والجامعات المصرية
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فمن واقع التجربة العملية أجد هذه البرامج ميزة أضافية لتخصصك الاصلي 
ولا انصحك بالعمل كرسامة في أحد المكاتب الاستشارية او التصميمية حتي لايختفي تخصصك الاصلي في الهندسة الميكانيكية وراء هذه البرامج 
واضرب لكي مثل بسيط عملي في الشركة ليس له علاقة ببرنامج الاتوكاد ولكن عندما يواجه الرسام مشكلة في البرنامج فإنه يلجا لي أو لاحد زملائي ... 
نصيحتي هي ان لايكون هذا الرسم هو مهنتكي الاساسية .... تريثي وطوري من نفسك حتي تجدي العمل المناسب 

والله الموفق


----------



## osamahadi (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ربما يمكنني المساعدة بالرأي كوني من حلب وادرس هندسة ميكانيكية في جامعة حلب 
وعملت في احدى كبرى الشركات الصناعية في حلب
يمكن العمل في الشركات الصناعية الكبيرة لك كمهندسة والعمل يكون مكتبي ولكن له علاقة بالواقع العملي حيث عالأغلب يكون في التصميم
كما يمكن العمل في المكاتب الهندسية لأننا نعرف انه ليس القرار الصائب ولكنه ربما يكون افضل الموجود


----------



## OHG (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اختي العزيزة انا خريج نفس السنة من العراق من مدينة الموصل وعملت لفترة سنة في احد المصانع واكتسبت القليل من الخبرة بلاضافة الى عملي الخارجي مع بعض الاخوة خارج المصنع في مجال التبريد والتكييف.
انصحك اختي العزيزة ان تكملي دراسة الماجستير لاني اتخذت من ذلك الطريق وجهة لي في الهندز
تحياتي لك مع كل امنياتي لك بلتوفيق


----------



## Eng-Faten (20 فبراير 2010)

أشكر جميع إخوتي على هذه الردود المفيدة حقا .. والحقيقة أن كثير من صديقاتي تقدمن بطلب للعمل في العديد من الشركات ولكن عبث! فإلى متى ستبقى انعكاسات الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية مخيمة علينا نحن المهندسين؟


----------



## بيت لحم (22 فبراير 2010)

sister,
if u or anyone is concerned working in gulf this link for one of shipbuilding company there
http://www.gmmosgroup.com/Companies/gw/default.aspx
i am working beside them 


regards


----------



## شريف ميهوب (22 فبراير 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> أشكر جميع إخوتي على هذه الردود المفيدة حقا .. والحقيقة أن كثير من صديقاتي تقدمن بطلب للعمل في العديد من الشركات ولكن عبث! فإلى متى ستبقى انعكاسات الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية مخيمة علينا نحن المهندسين؟




أيه رأيك نشوفلك شغلانة عندنا وتيجي تشتغلي في مصر


----------



## جابر حميد (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اختي العزيزة :ما هي بالفعل امكانياتك في التصميم على برنامج الاوتوكاد ارسلي لنا قسم منها وانشالله توجد فرصة جيدة


----------



## Eng-Faten (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم : أخوتي جميعا أشكركم من كل قلبي على الاهتمام بهذا الطرح الذي يشغل الكثير من المهندسين : 
أخي شريف أستخدم اتوكاد ميكانيكال في التصميم بشكل أقل بكثير من سوليد وللرسم أكيد ربما لأن الأخير يتمتع بحرية في العمل أكثر ....وبسبب أنني أتواصل مع الملتقى عن طريق المحمول فلم استطع تحميل بعض التصاميم المتواضعة لدي ولكن بأقرب وقت ان شاء الله وحاليا أحاول الاقناع بالعمل بالخارج و لكن ذلك ربما يحتاج بعض الوقت لأتمكن من السفر مع أخي. مع اني لا امتلك فكرة عن طبيعة العمل في الخارج ولماذا لم اسمع عن أحد عمل في مصر في مجال الميكانيك فهل السبب هو الاقامة أم البعد المكاني أم ماذا؟ رجائي وضعنا في الصورة من كل هذه الأمور. !حتى استطيع العمل بصواب


----------



## Eng-Faten (9 مارس 2010)

الأخوة المهندس سمير. Ohg.بن الميكانيك . بيت لحم. أسامة هادي. شريف مهيوب. جابر حميد . شكرا للتفاعل مع الموضوع .. وكنت أتمنى إيجاد ردود على بقية الأسئلة
وشكرا ثانية


----------



## umromostafa (9 مارس 2010)

*اليك انتى*

انا عاوز اعرف يا بشمهندسه انتى ليه مسألتيش السؤال دة قبل ماتتخرجى من الكليه وقبل اصلا ما تتخصصى انا دلوقتى بسألك انتى دخلتى ميكانيك ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ لو عرفتى تردى على السؤال دة هتقدرى تجدى فرصه عمل , وانا شايف انك مش مهم تلاقى وظيفه والسلام المهم ان الوظيفه هى الى تلاقيكى يعنى تكون بتنادى عليكى فاتن فاتن فاتن ............ اول متسمعى النداء هتعرفى ان الوظيفه والشركه هى الى عاوزاك ومش هتوصلى لدة الا بالعمل عليه كثيرا اهم من العمل التمكن من العمل . نصيحتى لكل الفتيات لاتدخلو ميكانيكا الميكانيكا قسم للذكور فقط . نصيحتى اليك انك لاتستسلمى لليأس لانه اول مراحل الاكتئاب , ارمى ال سى فى بتاعك فى كل الشركات , عرفى كل واحد تلاقيه انك بتدورى على شغل , نزلى كتب وزاكريها وداومى على المراجعه علشان لما تدخلى انترفيو تكونى متمكنه وواثقه من نفسك ووفقك الله الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاة والسلام ختام


----------



## Eng-Faten (9 مارس 2010)

هذا السؤال بداية كانت إجابته الدرجات التي نحصل عليها في مرحلة الثانوية العامة فقد نقصني عن العلامة الكاملة 27 درجة فاضطررت لدخولها لأنها افضل حالا من باقي فروع الهندسة التي تقبل درجاتي مثل الهندسة المعمارية و الهندسة التقنية بقسميها و هندسة التعدين ولكن الأمر اختلف خلال وبعد الدراسة فأنا إلى اليوم اقرأ في مراجع من مكتبة الكلية و أقوم بالتعلم من شتى المجالات المتعلقة بالميكانيك ...وأرغب جدا بالعمل بهذا الاختصاص ... ثم انني في كثير من الأحيان كنت انا الوحيدة من تجيب على الأسئلة و النقاشات من قبل مهندسين مدرسين في المخابر (لا بوراتوري) والورشات وفي الكثير من الأ.حيان كنت اسأل عن معدل نجاحي..
شكرا للمرور م أنور مصطفى ‎.‎


----------



## jomma (9 مارس 2010)

يبدوا اختي العزيزة ان للسؤال شقين، الأول ماذا يمكن لفتاة أن تشتغل في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية؟ الإجابة ممكن أن يكون العمل في مجال التصاميم الهيدروليكية لمنظومات نقل المياه على سبيل المثال، أو تصميم منظومات التكييف، وهذا النوع من العمل يغلب عليه الطابع المكتبي. أما بخصوص الشق الثاني وهو عدم حصولك على شغل في الوقت الحالي، فهذه مشكلة عامة، شوية حظ وشوية إجتهاد، وربنا يوفقك انشاءالله.


----------



## jomma (9 مارس 2010)

قد لا أتفق مع من يرى أن الهندسة الميكانيكية للشباب فقط، قد يكون هذا صحيح إذا تحول المهندس الميكانيكي إلى فني ميكانيكي، ليعمل في صيانات المحركات والمضخات وبقية الأجهزة ..... ، ولكن هل هي هذه وظيفة المهندس؟ هل ندرس في كلية الهندسة لنصبح فنيي صيانة فقط، المهندس أي كان مجاله مهمته التصميم والتقييم والتخطيط والإشراف والتطوير، وتحت كل هذه المجالات يمكن أن نضع قائمة طويلة من الأعمال التي يمكن للمهندس القيام بها، قد تكون هذه دعوة للنقاش والمحاورة مع كل الإخوة الزملاء، لنجيب على سؤال قائم، ما هو دور المهندس عموما، والمهندس الميكانيكي بصفة خاصة.


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

ارفعي يدكي الى السماء وستني الفرج باالتوفيق صرنا 2


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

ارفعي يدكي الى السماء وستني الفرج باالتوفيق صرنا 2


----------



## Eng-Faten (10 مارس 2010)

أخي جوما شكرا على موقفك العادل تجاه قضية كون أن تدرس الفتاة الميكانيك ...
وشكرا لرأيك في الموضوع ككل وحقيقة اني اجد نفسي في الهيدروليك وأميل كثيرا للتعمق بها ولكن المكاتب الهندسية هنا في البلد يرتكز عملها في cnc و التدفئة والتكييف...
واشكر الاخ ديلارو ايضا على المرور واذا كنت ارفع يدي لله داعية لكني لا اطيق الانتظار لكني اصبر وأتفاءل بالصبر


----------



## Eng-Faten (10 مارس 2010)

أخي جوما شكرا على موقفك العادل تجاه قضية كون أن تدرس الفتاة الميكانيك ...
وشكرا لرأيك في الموضوع ككل وحقيقة اني اجد نفسي في الهيدروليك وأميل كثيرا للتعمق بها ولكن المكاتب الهندسية هنا في البلد يرتكز عملها في cnc و التدفئة والتكييف...
واشكر الاخ ديلارو ايضا على المرور واذا كنت ارفع يدي لله داعية لكني لا اطيق الانتظار لكني اصبر وأتفاءل بالصبر


----------



## jomma (10 مارس 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> أخي جوما شكرا على موقفك العادل تجاه قضية كون أن تدرس الفتاة الميكانيك ...
> وشكرا لرأيك في الموضوع ككل وحقيقة اني اجد نفسي في الهيدروليك وأميل كثيرا للتعمق بها ولكن المكاتب الهندسية هنا في البلد يرتكز عملها في cnc و التدفئة والتكييف...
> واشكر الاخ ديلارو ايضا على المرور واذا كنت ارفع يدي لله داعية لكني لا اطيق الانتظار لكني اصبر وأتفاءل بالصبر


 

هذا جيد، طوّري نفسك في المجال المتوفر في بلدك، وتصميم منظومات التكييف المركزي مطلوب في كل مكان، كل المباني الخاصة والعامة تحتاج إلى تكييف، بالتوفيق إنشاءالله.


----------



## Eng-Faten (21 يونيو 2010)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 يونيو 2010)

أنسب عمل ليكىهوا المكاتب الأستشارية


----------



## shadi71 (22 يونيو 2010)

الأخت العزيزة أنا بأنصحك لوجه الله إنك تحاولي تبدعي في الأوتوكاد وله فروع كثيرة ومنها العمارة وبناء السفن وغيرها واتعبي على نفسك بالرسم والتصميم وأنا برأيي الرسم فيه إبداع وابتكار وهو أفضل لك بمليون مرة من النزول للمصانع والاختلاط المباشر بالمكينات والمولدات وغيرها من المعدات الخطرة والمزعجة التي لا تتناسب مع رقة وجمال البنت العربية ومن خلال إبداعك بالاوتوكاد راح تشوفي كيف الكثير من الأفكار والمشاريع راح تتكون عندك والله يوفقك ويخليلنا حلب إم المحاشي والكبب وتقبلي احترامي أخوك من فلسطين


----------



## cicker2012 (22 يونيو 2010)

الاخت الفاضلة
تغضبين لانك خريجة 2009 ولم تجدي عمل إلي الان نصيحتي لك هي عدم الغضب وكما قال لك الزملاء في المنتدي اتجهي للدراسات العليا حتي لاتضيعي ثمرة الخمس سنوات بالنسيان حيث البعد عن المجال أسوأ بكثير.
أنا خريج 2007 ميكانيكا قوي وخدمت الخدمة العسكرية الالزامية لمدة ثلاث سنوات وأنهيتها منذ ثلاثة أشهر والأن انا لا أكاد أذكر الاساسيات مما درست.
الصبر والاحتساب هي نصيحتي لي ولك


----------



## Eng-Faten (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة المهندسين أحمد رأفت، شادي، كيكر
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على ردودكم 
وحقا أنني الآن أعمل على تطوير معرفتي بمجال البرامج وخاصة الأوتوكاد ، وأذاكر وأطالع اللغة الإنكليزية لامتحان من أجل الماستر للسنة الدراسية القادمة ولكن يبقى العمل في مكتب أو شركة هندسية هو دافع قوي لنتعلم أكثر و نستفيد خبرة أكثر وخاصة عندما تسمع مثلاأن مهندسا من نفس السنة يعمل في شركة ضخمة لإنتاج السيارات (سيارة سورية ) وبنفس مستوى المعرفة لكن لأنه شاب والشركة في منطقة صناعية 
عدا على أن الوقت يمر و العمل اليوم هو أفضل من الغد
جزاكم الله كل خير وعذرا للتثاقل
وربما اشتهرت حلب بالمحاشي والكبب ولكن لذة العمل والنجاح تبقى هي الأطيب


----------



## فيتامين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اختي العزيزة نصيحتي لكي هو استكمال الدراسة وبعدها يمكنكي العمل في اي مكتب هندسي او اي سركة صناعية 

والله الموفق


----------



## ABO ANOUR (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله اختي الكريمة


----------



## محمـ ـد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
على حد علمي ( و أنا خريج نظم قدرة كهربائية من جامعة حلب 2010 )أن كل المهندسين المتخرجين يأتي قرار توظيفهم بعد أقل من سنة و ذلك بعد تقديم طلبات التوظيف , فإذا كنت ممن يحبون العمل لدى القطاع العام (الدولة) فما عليك إلا التقدم بالاوراق المطلوبة للتوظيف و إن شاء الله سوف يأتي قرار التوظيف في الشهر الخامس 2011 .
أنا قدمت طلب التوظيف قبل أسبوعين و إن شاء الله خير .
على فكرة امتحان اللغة للقيد في الماجستير سوف يجري في 11/12/2010


----------



## محمدالطائي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن ان تعملي في استيراد المكائن


----------



## emhdisam (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا حددي كجال معين ترغبين العمل به مثلا تكييف او مضخات او اوا و يفضل بالبداية العمل في المشاريع او الورشات لمدة حوالي 3-5 سنوات و لو باجر قليل و في هذه الفترة تقومين بمراجعة الكتب و المراجع الخاصة بعمللك في المشريع بعدها تنتقلي الى اي مكتب هندسي او شركة استشارية فسيكون لديك خبرة عملية و هي الاهم لمهندس الميكانيك اضافة لخبرتك النظرية و انصح بشدة قراءة الكتب


----------



## Eng-Faten (28 ديسمبر 2010)

التادفي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> على حد علمي ( و أنا خريج نظم قدرة كهربائية من جامعة حلب 2010 )أن كل المهندسين المتخرجين يأتي قرار توظيفهم بعد أقل من سنة و ذلك بعد تقديم طلبات التوظيف , فإذا كنت ممن يحبون العمل لدى القطاع العام (الدولة) فما عليك إلا التقدم بالاوراق المطلوبة للتوظيف و إن شاء الله سوف يأتي قرار التوظيف في الشهر الخامس 2011 .
> أنا قدمت طلب التوظيف قبل أسبوعين و إن شاء الله خير .
> على فكرة امتحان اللغة للقيد في الماجستير سوف يجري في 11/12/2010


أهلا بك أخي التادفي ... فعلا تقدمت لطلب الوظيفة في القطاع العام وأصدر قرار الفرز في حزيران -2010 اي بعد التخرج بحوالي ستة أشهر ..وطبعا بعد الترتيبات اللازمة أصبحت موظفة في جامعة حلب .. وهناك فرصة قوية لان أعطي ساعات في بعض المقررات .. ولكن ه>ا كله لا يعني ابدا أننا ننال الخبرة المرجوة من الهندسة ... ففي ه>ا الموقع لا يمكننا أن نقول أن العمل يقترب من التصميم أو حتى الرسم أحيانا وبالتالي فهو زمن تقريبا لا نستطيع استغلاله أو قد يخسرنا أحيانا ما امتلكناه من خبرة .. واخيرا لا تطوير .. على عكس الهندسة المعمارية التي يستطيع خريجوها أن يتخلوا عن الوظيفة في سبيل وجود مكتب هندسي تتطور عبره خبراتهم ... أو بوجود مشاريع يشرفون عليها كمهندسين مقيمين ... أو .. او .. ويطول الشرح
أما بالنسبة لموضوع الماجستير فقد تقدمت لامتحان اللغة الانكليزية في الشهر الثامن ونجحت به علما أنني ما حضرت له الا قبل 24 ساعة المهم قد وضعت الكلية نظامين للماجستير أولهما للميكانيك عموما والثاني للهندسة الطبية الحيوية ولكن الشرط أن المهندس ال>ي يفاضل على ماجستير الميكانيك ويقبل به لا يحق له أن يعود للتسجيل الى الهندسة الطبية الحيوية ... وبعد تفكير وبسبب أن الميكانيك أصلا لا تصلح لنا كفتيات .. لم أسجل في ماجستير الميكانيك و قمت بالتسجيل في الهندسة الطبية الحيوية ... ولأنه قدري ... اختارت الكلية في الطبية 5 مهندسين فقط من أكثر من مئة مهندس ميكانيك تقدموا .. بعد امتحانات في icdl و امتحان شفوي" مقابلة" و المعدل و... و.... و فيه لا داعي لامتحان اللغة لقبول الماجستير.... علما بعد صدور علامات القبول .. كان من الأكيد الحصول على قبول في ماجستير الميكانيك ...........
شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم... وع>را لطول الرد...


----------



## Eng-Faten (28 ديسمبر 2010)

محمدالطائي قال:


> ممكن ان تعملي في استيراد المكائن


 لكن أخي محمد ه>ا يحتاج الى رأس مال ضخم .... وبصراحة لا امتلك اي فكرة عن ه>ا لموضوع أو عن التجارة...!!!!
اشكر لمرورك الكريم اخي محمد...


----------



## Eng-Faten (28 ديسمبر 2010)

emhdisam قال:


> اولا حددي كجال معين ترغبين العمل به مثلا تكييف او مضخات او اوا و يفضل بالبداية العمل في المشاريع او الورشات لمدة حوالي 3-5 سنوات و لو باجر قليل و في هذه الفترة تقومين بمراجعة الكتب و المراجع الخاصة بعمللك في المشريع بعدها تنتقلي الى اي مكتب هندسي او شركة استشارية فسيكون لديك خبرة عملية و هي الاهم لمهندس الميكانيك اضافة لخبرتك النظرية و انصح بشدة قراءة الكتب


نعم ..أنا أرغب بالعمل في ه>ا المجال ... وأبدا لا يهمني الأجر .. فقد قمت سابقا بالعمل لدى إحدى الشركات الخاصة ببرنامج الأوتوكاد وبمجال بعيد عن الميكانيك وكان الأجر قليل نوعا ما تقريبا 20 دولار شهريا ... ولكن ىخر اهتمامي كان الأجر وخاصة بمجرد عرض الشركة له ومدة العمل ستة ساعات يوميا.. قبلت فورا ولكن بعد حوالي ثلاثة أشهر اكتشفت اني ابتعدت لا بل وتخليت تماما عن مجالي " الميكانيك" و صرت مجرد رسامة فقط ... وما تعلمته يمكن تعلمه في يومين فقط ... وفورا تركت العمل بدون تردد.. مع أنهم اصروا أن اكمل ولو لبعض الايام ....ولكن وضعت نقطة انتهى ... لا لعملي في مجال بعيد عن الميكانيك وما تعلمته ........
عزرا للاطالة أخ emhdisam ... وشكرا خالصا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## خالد الفزاني (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مهندس من ليبيا واكمل حاليا دراسة الماجستير في هندسة القوى انصحك اختي الكريمة اذا امكانياتك المادية تسمح ان تكملي دراستك لان كل ما كانت شهادتك اعلى كانت فرصة العمل اكثر


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (29 يناير 2011)

الاخت الكريمة بعد اذن ادارة المنتدى يرجى الاتصال معي لدي معمل هندسي في حلب ومكتب يرجى بيان الاختصاص والاتصال وانشاء الله ممكن التنسيق n_akili على الهوت ميل والرقم هو0955117888 مع التحيات


----------



## Eng-Faten (29 يناير 2011)

خالد الفزاني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مهندس من ليبيا واكمل حاليا دراسة الماجستير في هندسة القوى انصحك اختي الكريمة اذا امكانياتك المادية تسمح ان تكملي دراستك لان كل ما كانت شهادتك اعلى كانت فرصة العمل اكثر


أكيد أخي خالد .. أشكرك على ردك الطيب .. ان شاء الله سأقوم بالتقدم لدراسة الماجستير والأهم من الماديات (لأنه في سورية التعليم بأسعار رمزية .. يعني مجاني) أن أجتاز الامتحان الوطني بإذن الله ..
بارك الله بك .. ووفقنا الله


----------



## Eng-Faten (29 يناير 2011)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> الاخت الكريمة بعد اذن ادارة المنتدى يرجى الاتصال معي لدي معمل هندسي في حلب ومكتب يرجى بيان الاختصاص والاتصال وانشاء الله ممكن التنسيق n_akili على الهوت ميل والرقم هو0955117888 مع التحيات


 أشكرك أخي الكريم على ردك .. وقمت بإرسال ايميل على بريدك الموجود... شكرا لك.. دمت بخير ان شاء الله


----------



## eng-rania (29 يناير 2011)

للأسف أنا سبق ومريت بيلي انتي مريتي فيه ..أنا خريجة ال 2008 جامعة البعث ..وحاولت كتير اني اوجد لنفسي عمل هندسي ..بس بالنهاية اكتفيت بوظيفة الدولة والماجستير علّ وعسى تتحسن فرصي بالعمل ضمن المجال الهندسي

تقبلي تحياتي ..


----------



## Eng-Faten (29 يناير 2011)

eng-rania قال:


> للأسف أنا سبق ومريت بيلي انتي مريتي فيه ..أنا خريجة ال 2008 جامعة البعث ..وحاولت كتير اني اوجد لنفسي عمل هندسي ..بس بالنهاية اكتفيت بوظيفة الدولة والماجستير علّ وعسى تتحسن فرصي بالعمل ضمن المجال الهندسي
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي ..


 أهلا فيك رانيا .. وشكرا لإبداء رأيك ... بس لازم ما نستسلم .. لأنو اكيد ما درسنا مشان عمل اداري بالنهاية أو لا علاقة له بالهندسة لا من بعيد ولا من قريب ..
دمت بخير ان شاء الله


----------



## Aljazrawee (10 فبراير 2011)

Dear Eng. Faten
I advise ou to contnio MS, DR dgree in renewable energy and if you have spicial Ideaswe can *cooperate, since I'm Elec. Engeer*
*best regards *


----------



## Aljazrawee (10 فبراير 2011)

Dear Eng. Faten
I advise ou to continueMS, DR dgree in renewable energy and if you have spicial Ideaswe can cooperate, since I'm Elec. Engeer
best regards ​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (11 فبراير 2011)

احسن عمل لك هو project engineer اى عمل الرسومات والتصميمات وعروض الاسعار .وافقك الله


----------



## Eng-Faten (17 فبراير 2011)

Aljazrawee قال:


> Dear Eng. Faten
> 
> I advise ou to continueMS, DR dgree in renewable energy and if you have spicial Ideaswe can cooperate, since I'm Elec. Engeer
> 
> best regards ​





thankyou my friend Aljazrawe , i wish study about this field >> so when i continue in master ..i'm going to choose renewable energy .. 
my sister..
i don't understand what you said about 

and if you have spicial Ideaswe can cooperate

please my sister explain more..
thanks a lot
good luck​


----------



## Eng-Faten (17 فبراير 2011)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> احسن عمل لك هو project engineer اى عمل الرسومات والتصميمات وعروض الاسعار .وافقك الله


 
السيد سامح صفي الدين
دمت بخير ان شاء الله أنت وبلدك.. أشكر مرورك الطيب وردك الذي هو حقا يستحق الاهتمام .. ولكن سؤالي هل هذا العمل يمكنني القيام به في منزلي ثم يتم عرض التصميمات على أي جهة أم يجب حصرا التعاقد مع جهة محددة..؟؟
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق في حياتكم بإذن الله..ولا تحرمنا أنت والأخوة من ردودكم الرائعة


----------

